# anyone ever grow anything from white label seeds



## Pothead420 (Aug 1, 2008)

just wondering if anyone tried this seed bank i got DOUBLE GUM 
and MASTER KUSH  coming.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm growing Double Gum atm. It's in my sig.


----------



## I Eat Valium (Aug 1, 2008)

Just ordered the afgan kush myself...


----------



## karmacat (Aug 4, 2008)

Have grown the Double gum,well worth the money.


----------

